# Getting moisture back into dried sausage??



## benson56 (Jan 2, 2015)

Did some smoked sausage and bratwurst yesterday in my old Bradley.....temp. variation was all over the place and the top and bottom racks had a few sausage overdone. Is there anyway in heck to put moisture back into dry sausage????  Tried the search and didn't see anything.   Thanks.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't think there's anyway to add back moisture once they are cooked outside of using them in recipes that include liquid. Lots of soups, stews, and 1 pot meal type recipes they could be added to. How about some jambalaya or red beans and rice?


----------



## chef willie (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd steam them like hot dogs.....


----------



## timberjet (Jan 2, 2015)

Jumbalaya or gumbo. chilli? Dog treats? Late night after party snacks for unruly friends?


----------



## themule69 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gumbo time! Then refer back to your notes and don't do it again next time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## boykjo (Jan 2, 2015)

Cut up into pieces and place them in a crock with your favorite sauce for a few hrs on low.. Break out the tooth picks and serve on some crackers.........


----------



## benson56 (Jan 2, 2015)

Goot idears. Will try some sauce.  Dog already gets his share of the good stuff. :) I love my dog.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh hey, BEER & ONIONS in the crockpot. There ya go. I love my dog too!


----------



## fished (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't forget the garlic to go along with the beer and onions!


----------



## timberjet (Jan 2, 2015)

Fished said:


> Don't forget the garlic to go along with the beer and onions!


and that!


----------

